# Help with retrofitting shower trim



## agape (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, I am trying to remodel my 19-year old shower/tub. The shower trim that I took out was made by Harden. This brand no longer exists (I think). Since I am an amateur DIYer, can someone please suggest a shower trim kit that will retrofit this valve - so I don't have to take out the tiles and replace the valve? Thanks!


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

That looks like a Symmons valve. Take a look at their website and download the technical specs for a Temptrol valve. It should give you the screw spacing for the cover plate. 

The only hiccup could be is the Symmons trim has a center ring that screws onto the valve and then the cover plate goes around it. 

It's worth a try. I believe you can buy all of their products as just the trim, no valve.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

They were bought out by this company.
http://fisher-mfg.com/ProductLines.asp?categoryid=12

I just Binged Harden and lots of sites came up still selling parts.


----------



## agape (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for your help, guys!

I now am 100% sure it is a Symmons valve - I dug a little deeper and saw "Symmons" engraved on the right side (when I am facing the wall) of the valve.

I also went onto the Symmons' website as suggested and found they have a lot of "collections" including Temptrol, Temptrol II, etc. Is screw spacing for the cover plate my only drawback from choosing other collections from Symmons or is Temptrol my safest bet based on what you see?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You can select any of the collections as the Temptrol valve is common to all of them. Temptrol is a valve and a collection.

Many of the new trims do not have exposed screws which makes for a clean look. There is a plastic plate that screws onto the valve and the finish plate clips onto it. 

Each collection is sold in different configurations, ie. shower only, tub shower with spout diverter, tub/shower with handle diverter. Each has a different model number. The trim only model will end in -TRM. You have a handle diverter. 

I have seen some retrofit kits in Home Depot. You'll have a better choice online. Most of them are likely special order so give yourself at least 2 weeks to get it.

I've had great luck with chicagofaucetshoppe.com. If you can't find what you need, they will get it for you. If you get stuck on what to order, the Symmons 800 customer service line is very helpful.


----------

